# Amish Christmas Lights



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The link is broken


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My grandma was born Amish, still have lots of Amish relatives we visit when we go back to Pennsylvania. I saw the link and very curious as I hadn't ever seen "Amish Christmas lights" before!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yer a sick man goobermeister


----------

